# Netbenas Shortcuts



## MichaelR (15. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine Frage. Ich programmier grad parallel auf Eclipse und Netbeans und bin am überlegen ob ich ganz auf Netbeans umsteig. Es gibt nur leider paar Sachen, die ich in Netbeans noch nicht finde.

Unter eclipse kenn ich es, wenn ich syso schreibe und danach strg+leertaste drücke, dass ich ein System.out.println(); bekomm.
Wie funktioniert denn das unter Netbeans? Ist umständlich des immer per Hand zu schreiben.

Es ist unter eclipse auch möglich über strg+7 den markierten Quellcode auszukommentieren. Wie ist das unter Netbeans möglich?

Wäre nett, wenn des zufällig einer weis.


----------



## Manowar (15. Dez 2009)

Hi Michael,

geht auch problemlos unter Netbeans 

1. Schreib mal sout und drück dann die Tab-Taste et voila: System.out.println("");
2. Markier den zu kommentierenden Block und drück dann Ctrl-Shift-C. 
3. Wirf mal einen Blick auf Tools->Options->Keymap, da kannst du bequem über die Suche nach Kürzeln forschen.
4. Unter Tools->Options->Editor->Code Templates findest du die Kürzel wie "sout" usw. und kannst sie bei Bedarf anpassen.

Hoffe, das hilft Dir etwas weiter.

Gruss,

Manowar

P.S.: Noch einer, der öfter Netbenas statt Netbeans schreibt ;-)


----------



## MQue (18. Dez 2009)

Ergänzungen zu NetBeans Shortcuts:

wenn du in die Installations von Netbeans schaust, dann findest du eine Datei shortcuts.pdf, bei mir z.B.: unter "Unter C:\Programme\NetBeans 6.7.1\nb6.7".
Und wie schon erwähnt:
In Netbeans: Tools->Options->Editor->Code Templates kannst du eigene Shortcuts anlegen.


----------

